# HR20-100: 0x146 - Discussion / Issues



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 04/21/2007
Manufacturer 100 - 0x146

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85969

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*
You can post those HERE

*National Release:*
All HR20-100s should have 0x146 by 04/22/2007

When listing issues, *the more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History: (Note Builds that did not go national, are no longer listed)*
*HR20-100*
Version 0x12a (~03/21/2007): *No discussion thread* 


*The Original HR20-100 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83811

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Since this is the very first national release of HR20-100 software, a separate issues thread seemed warranted. Please make sure you log your issues in the correct thread. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## KapnKrunch (Nov 3, 2006)

I am happy to report that the IAMANEDGECUTTER backdoor works with the update.

In case you forgot, the instructions are here


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

I received 0x146 overnight and all seems stable at the moment. The direct access to the guide trick now works. 

Still no resolution on the KXTV Ch. 10 in the Sacramento DMA. Any word on that fix???


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Receiver: HR20-100S
Receiver Install Date: 04/21/07
Software Version: Still Updating 
[did three updates since the install and now a fourth as I type]

Issue:1: 
Manual packaged in box is for the HR20-700 as the back lay pictured out is wrong:

Issue:2: 
Coaxial Digital Out Not working? Optical Out Works!

Receiver is a six month old Sony 7.1 110w/per Channel (STR-DG600) Has six digital inputs (Optical = 3/Back 1/Front; Coaxial = 2/back) Inputs and cables on receiver work correctly... as tested with other devices.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

I forced the upgrade and still wound up with 145!! What would cause that??


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Inches said:


> I forced the upgrade and still wound up with 145!! What would cause that??


0x146 is only for the -100 model.


----------



## ronm (Apr 6, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Since this is the very first national release of HR20-100 software, a separate issues thread seemed warranted. Please make sure you log your issues in the correct thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


I had received this week a replacement for my HR20-700 (problem with HD locals on 2nd tuner) and was shipped a 100S.

Happy to report that as I was setting up my 100 this morning that it automatically went out and uploaded the new release of software.

Will be glad to report any issues with this new software.

Ron M


----------



## mthompso105 (Mar 21, 2007)

With this release, I noticed the info guide tells you if it is getting digital sound by saying English DD. But it does not correctly identify DD sound coming from an OTA channel.
Mike


----------



## chris-in-hills (Apr 20, 2007)

Since the release notes do not directly say a fix was done for the HDMI-related periodic audio "buzz saw" distortion on HD channels, I'm assuming that is still a problem. I'll update this thread if/when we hear the audio distortion with this new release.

And yes, local Sacramento area chan 10 is still missing with this new release.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

> And yes, local Sacramento area chan 10 is still missing with this new release.


Yes,but the "missing" channel 10 starts up easier (pause about 5 sec. then fast forward & it plays fine.)


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

bigjohn7 said:


> Yes,but the "missing" channel 10 starts up easier (pause about 5 sec. then play)


???


----------



## CarolusMagnus (Apr 23, 2007)

I received the 0x146 update Saturday morning. I have only noticed one minor problem with the Guide grid.

With Native off, the last entry of the guide grid is cut off. It is less than half but still quite obvious. This occurs when tuned to either an HD or SD channel

With Native on, the problem only occurs when tuned to a SD channel. On all HD channels the grid displays correctly.

This prolbem did not exist with 0x12A. I actually realized I had a software update when I noticed this problem.

For the record I've had the HR20-100S since April 9.


----------



## lifesun (Apr 8, 2007)

The "Vertical Stretch" issue is still here! Not even a day and it popped again!



CarolusMagnus said:


> I received the 0x146 update Saturday morning. I have only noticed one minor problem with the Guide grid.
> 
> With Native off, the last entry of the guide grid is cut off. It is less than half but still quite obvious. This occurs when tuned to either an HD or SD channel
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CarolusMagnus said:


> I received the 0x146 update Saturday morning. I have only noticed one minor problem with the Guide grid.
> 
> With Native off, the last entry of the guide grid is cut off. It is less than half but still quite obvious. This occurs when tuned to either an HD or SD channel
> 
> ...


It actually only occurs when you are on 480i resolution... and it is dependent on how the TV handles the Signal.

When you have NATIVE off, the resolution won't change ... hence why you see it on HD and SD. With NATIVE ON, you will only get it on SD channels... since the HD channels will change to a resolution other then 480i


----------



## CarolusMagnus (Apr 23, 2007)

lifesun said:


> The "Vertical Stretch" issue is still here! Not even a day and it popped again!


At least I know what to call it now.


----------



## Aquos (Apr 3, 2007)

I was seeing some audio problems with the prior 0x12a code, but decided to wait for the first software upgrade to see if it resolved the issues. I've been on the new 0x146 for a couple of days and I thought things were ok, but I just realized that last nights recording of Desperate Housewives has an audio problem (though the way it distorts the audio is different now).

Should I get a replacement HR20-100? Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

Duffinator said:


> ???


It's strange, but if you tune to the D* hi-def channel 10 & you get the black screen, if you hit your "pause" button, wait about 30-40 seconds & hit the "play" then "fast forward" (x2), when it hits the end of the paused segment it plays just fine; you can back-up to the beginning & watch the whole thing, as-if the channel had no problems. It all goes away, though, when you change channels; you have to start it over. Would be interesting if other Sacramento users try it & post whether it works for you.

Same procedure works if you accidentally make an "all black" recording from ch. 10; that's how I found out- sheer frustration with a recording, started pushing buttons & the image came up. I am still using the D* hi-def ch. 10 for recording though, because my OTA ch. 10.1 is not as consistent with the -100 as it is with my -700 or my HR10 (picture blocks, sound drops) even with the new sw.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Since the upgrade, I have not had the audio crackling, buzz saw, robotic sound when watching on the local HD channels. I watched a lot of HD content saturday/sunday on the locals, and did not have any sound problems since the upgrade. I'm very pleased.


----------



## robotman (Mar 12, 2007)

Is there a link to known bugs in x146 release?

One bug I haven't seen mentioned anywhere is after I do a title (or other type of search) and it comes up with a list of matching shows. If I hit the (R) button twice, it still only shows one (R) disc even though it correctly sets up the series link. If I exit the screen and come back, the 3 discs are correctly shown.

So the operation of the (R) toggle is working, but the display of the series graphics is not. This little bug confused the heck out of me when I was first setting up my series links!

I know CIR is another big bug, but does it work at all right now? My HR20 thinks I receive EVERYTHING.

Anyways... is there a list of known bugs that I can see what other people have reported?

Thanks.

John


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I was hoping that the new release would smooth out the cruise control functions, but I still have issues with the timeline moving appropriately but the picture doesn't catch change. Also, when stacking 30 second skips, the FF indicator will turn magenta for some unknown reason.

Loving the heck out of the one-button guide and the alphabatized "Now Playing" list though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

robotman said:


> Anyways... is there a list of known bugs that I can see what other people have reported?


This thread is as close as it gets to a "known" list of bugs, with the current release version.


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Will this receiver update without a phone line connected? I never use PPV so I wasn't planning on connecting the phone.

Also, I am experiencing a slight pixelation on HD local channels that occurs every minute or so. It is not severe like when OTA channels break up, but it's like the image defocusses for just a second and then comes back sharp. I have mainly watched Lost so far on my new HR-20-100B, and I watch it at 106" so maybe others don't notice this as much. (I am still using my HR10 for most shows on my 32" LCD) I also started recording Heroes so I will see if it occurs on NBC also.

Anyone else see this?


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

I have notice button "bounce" or repeat or whatever you call it since the update. Wasn't there before.


----------



## Greygoose (Apr 14, 2007)

Does D* sent over the air updates via sat or phone line because mine is not hooked up and i'm showing that I was upgraded Saturday night to 0x146 and its not hooked to a phone or internet???


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

You answered your own question... 

Generally updates for most receivers are via Sat except for the older Tivo's which require a phone.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

One of my HR20-100s just had a strange thing happen. The front panel arrow buttons (around the blue circle) and select button (center of the blue circle) became totally unresponsive. I did an RBR and their function was restored. I do not know if this is related to the 0x146 software update, but it had not happened before.


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

Will the USB port on the back panel of the HR20-100 power a cooling pad like the Snow Leopard made for use with laptops? If not; how are these being used to cool the HR 20?


----------



## The Arch (Apr 25, 2007)

Two new problems for me since the upgrade. Today it blue screened and would not restart without unplugging it and booting without the card in the slot. Also now the time is 1 hour off but this may be an issue with the daylight savings bug? 

Other than that just withdrawals from dual live buffers.


----------



## robotman (Mar 12, 2007)

** Would it be worth starting a sticky "known bug" thread? **

It would be helpful to know what are the known bugs with a particular release. And nice to know if a bug is being recognized / addressed by DTV. Or how people are getting around a known bug.

1. For example, I still haven't seen any posts about the 3-disc icon not showing up when hitting the (R) twice when selecting shows during searches. Should be an "quick and easy" bug to fix for DTV, but I can't even find if it's on their radar.

2. And it would be nice to know if/when the CIR bug is being looked at?

3. I also have the magenta arrow appear when fast forwarding every now and then, too. I can't recreate it exactly. Is this a bug or am I stumbling across a "feature"?

Anyone else have thoughts on creating a sticky "known bug thread" for the current release?


----------



## andbye (Aug 23, 2006)

andbye said:


> Will the USB port on the back panel of the HR20-100 power a cooling pad like the Snow Leopard made for use with laptops? If not; how are these being used to cool the HR 20?


Okay; it seems to be working . MSRP was $19.99 Fry's price was $12.99 with an $ 8 rebate during their Grand Opening Sale I think I'm in good shape unless they default on the rebate Temp = 98 in a cool room


----------



## exchguy (Jan 10, 2007)

Got the HR20-100 a couple of weeks ago and received the 0x146 update just after it was released. Still having a couple of issues with the HR20-100, so not sure if it is a bad unit or what:
1. I've noticed a couple of times after I've powered off the HR20 and turn it back on in the morning, it will not respond to turn back on until I do a red button reset.

2. My wife told me today that the DVR is responding very slowly when changing channels and told her to do a reset to get things going again.

Overall, I've noticed the stability is still not on par with my old HR10-250 so I'm wondering if I should send this one back.

Has anyone else see this behavior?


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

Last night we recorded the entire 2 hour American Idol episode. When we watched it about 2 hours later, we spent most of the time fast forwarding and several times during play back, we had audio breakups and dropouts.

Sometimes after using the 30 sec slip about 8 times in a row, it would stop responding to remote commands for about 10 seconds or so. Also the fast forward started to become extremely "choppy" or not advance the picture at all.

The fast forwarding is always choppy, except at 1, sometimes it will be real smooth. However, last night after fast forwarding quite a bit, the whole unit just seemed to get worse and worse.

Also, the recording of AI stopped about 1 or 2 minutes early. It stopped during the last performance of the night.

I have an HR20-100B with the 0x146 software. It's been running without an RBR since the update. I had one menu that became non responsive and just powered it off and back on and it started responding. Other than that, I have not lost any recordings or any serious problems. Last night was about as bad as it got.


----------



## Greygoose (Apr 14, 2007)

atdauph said:


> Last night we recorded the entire 2 hour American Idol episode. When we watched it about 2 hours later, we spent most of the time fast forwarding and several times during play back, we had audio breakups and dropouts.
> 
> The Live broadcast had the Dropouts with the audio..


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

atdauph said:


> Also, the recording of AI stopped about 1 or 2 minutes early. It stopped during the last performance of the night.


AI ran a couple of minutes over last night. I lost the end as well on one HR-20 because I had two programs scheduled to record at 10PM on different channels.

My audio/video MPEG-4 WNYW in NY was flawless. No audio dropouts or pixelizations. Could be your local affiliate feed had some transmission problems, or maybe weather-related?

My MPEG-4 cruise controls are just as bad as yours. No consistency at all with FF/RW/ or Replay. Sometimes the pic freezes, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes the screen goes gray, sometimes you can stack clicks, other times you can't.... the list goes on. /s


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Haven't read about this one before, but I could have missed it with all the posts on issues. This happened to me 3 times last night with 3 different DVR'd shows.

Highlight Play,then click enter, after a second or two hit the 30 sec skip (to get past opening creds, etc...). The show starts over from the beginning. Hit 30 sec skip again and it actually performs the 30 sec skip correctly.

Tried bouncing the box just to see if it would clear, the issue remained.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

lewgar said:


> Haven't read about this one before, but I could have missed it with all the posts on issues. This happened to me 3 times last night with 3 different DVR'd shows.
> 
> Highlight Play,then click enter, after a second or two hit the 30 sec skip (to get past opening creds, etc...). The show starts over from the beginning. Hit 30 sec skip again and it actually performs the 30 sec skip correctly.
> 
> Tried bouncing the box just to see if it would clear, the issue remained.


Ya that's been widely reported. The first 30-second skip goes backwards and the subsequent skips are OK. Not sure if only on MPEG-4 and not MPEG-2, but definitely an issue many are having. /s


----------



## BillN96 (Mar 30, 2007)

The only issue that I have noticed since the update is after fast forwarding a recording and press play, it takes about 2-3 seconds for the sound to start. This did not happen before the update or with my HR20-700.

I am connecting using the optical cable, Dolby Digital.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I also have the HR20-100B and we started watching AI about 45 minutes in so we could watch without commercials but as soon as Bono came on I lost my sound and it didn't come back on until AI was over I wasn't having any sound problems until the last upgrade 0x146 now I've had a couple does anyone know if another software upgrade could change this or what's causing this to happen and is there anything that I could do to change this. I've never did a RBR on this box does anyone know if this will help or could it cause more problems. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MitchNY (Apr 26, 2007)

Aquos said:


> I was seeing some audio problems with the prior 0x12a code, but decided to wait for the first software upgrade to see if it resolved the issues. I've been on the new 0x146 for a couple of days and I thought things were ok, but I just realized that last nights recording of Desperate Housewives has an audio problem (though the way it distorts the audio is different now).
> 
> Should I get a replacement HR20-100? Has anyone else seen this problem?


I have had the same Audio drop out problem for months but mostly watching Lost.


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

I am near Chicago and have not received 0x146 - I thought everyone would have it by 4/22. What is going on?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jselinger24 said:


> I am near Chicago and have not received 0x146 - I thought everyone would have it by 4/22. What is going on?


Do you have a -100 or -700?


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Do you have a -100 or -700?


(2) HR20-700's


----------



## Aquos (Apr 3, 2007)

MitchNY said:


> I have had the same Audio drop out problem for months but mostly watching Lost.


You're still seeing the audio problem with the 0x146 code as well?


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

lewgar said:


> Haven't read about this one before, but I could have missed it with all the posts on issues. This happened to me 3 times last night with 3 different DVR'd shows.
> 
> Highlight Play,then click enter, after a second or two hit the 30 sec skip (to get past opening creds, etc...). The show starts over from the beginning. Hit 30 sec skip again and it actually performs the 30 sec skip correctly.
> 
> Tried bouncing the box just to see if it would clear, the issue remained.


Exact same thing has been happening to me.....first skip sends the show back to the beginning, does it on all my recorded shows.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jselinger24 said:


> (2) HR20-700's


Then you should have 0x145. 0x146 is for the -100 units.


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Then you should have 0x145. 0x146 is for the -100 units.


Thanks. I am a moron - sorry!


----------



## SinBin (Apr 13, 2007)

exchguy said:


> 2. My wife told me today that the DVR is responding very slowly when changing channels and told her to do a reset to get things going again.
> 
> Has anyone else see this behavior?


Yup - the HR20 is slow as hell. You better have a lot of patience before ordering this machine or else you might end up throwing it out the window. The recent update has resolved some issues, but certainly did not improve one bit in the speed department. Animations off, native on/off, TV resolution settings, etc., it just doesn't matter - still a slug. Approx 4-7 seconds switching channels. I swear one of my first DTV receivers seems like a rocket compared to this 100 model. Feels like I'm going backwards in time or something. This unit is definitely NOT for channel surfers.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

SinBin said:


> Yup - the HR20 is slow as hell. You better have a lot of patience before ordering this machine or else you might end up throwing it out the window. The recent update has resolved some issues, but certainly did not improve one bit in the speed department. Animations off, native on/off, TV resolution settings, etc., it just doesn't matter - still a slug. Approx 4-7 seconds switching channels. I swear one of my first DTV receivers seems like a rocket compared to this 100 model. Feels like I'm going back wards in time or something. This unit is definitely NOT for channel surfers.


SinBin you are so right both of my HR20-100S AND HR20-100B are as slow as any DVR I've ever had. It takes at lease 7-8 seconds every time I change the channel. Channel surfing is out of the question. I hope that with the next software upgrade they can do something about this. Also Audio problems getting worse.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Yep, I would not like to channel surf with this thing - luckily we don't typically channel surf, and I have other DVRs that I can use if I want to do so.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

robotman said:


> ** Would it be worth starting a sticky "known bug" thread? **
> 
> It would be helpful to know what are the known bugs with a particular release. And nice to know if a bug is being recognized / addressed by DTV. Or how people are getting around a known bug.
> 
> ...


Other then the issues reporting threads... that is as close as we have right now. We have had in the past people try to maintain a bug tracking thread...

If you want to tackle it for the HR20-100... have at it.

For #1: It's on the Radar, but not sure where
For #2: Do a search... it is not a bug with the HR20 (software)... it is a system wide thing, that will still take a while until it can be re-enabled
For #3: That is pinky... and will probably be one of the last bugs/quirks fixed in the system.


----------



## J.A.D. (Apr 27, 2007)

Not sure if it's the 0x146 issue or not but I'll mention it here anyway.Noticed since it was updated, my HR20-100 hung twice. Once when I came home, turned it on and it shows the last channel it was tuned on but nothing I press on either the remote control or the HR20 buttons worked.

Second time that happened was when I tried to play music and photo from my pc. After a while, no response from remote nor buttons on the receiver. 

Both times I had to reset the box. 

Also time was 1 hour behind, but that was fixed after I reset the box. 

Had the older software for 3 weeks and never the box hung. Last two days I had those two hung session.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

HD Channel 10 Sacramento from satellite seems to work fine now... I have no idea what resolved the problem (maybe a change in Ch. 10's broadcast signal?).


----------



## JJKelly (Apr 13, 2007)

bigjohn7 said:


> HD Channel 10 Sacramento from satellite seems to work fine now... I have no idea what resolved the problem (maybe a change in Ch. 10's broadcast signal?).


 I noticed this as well about three days ago, Sac channel 10 consistently works now....Yippee. I don't believe this was resolved by the update though since it wasn't working immediately after the update.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

Recorded "Heros" last night, on my HR20-100 and (luckily) on my HR10-250. The HR20 finished on the hour, cutting off the last 2 minutes of the program. The HR10 got the whole program, which went over time by about 2 minutes (Hiro actually made it back in time to NY, which did not show on the HR20). Apparently the HR10 tivo records according to the actual length of the program & the HR20 is governed by the clock, so that any program that may extend over will be cut off. This isn't the first time the HR20 has cut off the end of a program or the first time the HR10 has served as the "hero". I know I can extend the time on the HR20, but it looks like the only way to beat this out on the current s/w version of the HR20 is to just extend every recording by a few minutes. Seems like a waste...


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

bigjohn7 said:


> I know I can extend the time on the HR20, but it looks like the only way to beat this out on the current s/w version of the HR20 is to just extend every recording by a few minutes. Seems like a waste...


Waste? Maybe but I've always done this with my season pass recordings on my HR10 just for safe measure. No need to stop adding an extra minute at the beginning and end of shows now.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

My HR20 recorded 'Hero' in its entirety just fine, and I'm 99.99% sure I don't have padding configured on it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bigjohn7 said:


> Recorded "Heros" last night, on my HR20-100 and (luckily) on my HR10-250. The HR20 finished on the hour, cutting off the last 2 minutes of the program. The HR10 got the whole program, which went over time by about 2 minutes (Hiro actually made it back in time to NY, which did not show on the HR20). Apparently the HR10 tivo records according to the actual length of the program & the HR20 is governed by the clock, so that any program that may extend over will be cut off. This isn't the first time the HR20 has cut off the end of a program or the first time the HR10 has served as the "hero". I know I can extend the time on the HR20, but it looks like the only way to beat this out on the current s/w version of the HR20 is to just extend every recording by a few minutes. Seems like a waste...


This might have happened because you had two shows scheduled to record in the next hour on both tuners, and neither of those tuners was the same as Heroes. Just a thought. /s


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

BrettStah said:


> My HR20 recorded 'Hero' in its entirety just fine, and I'm 99.99% sure I don't have padding configured on it.


There's always the possibility of a problem specific to my HR20; I'll run a few more tests to be sure & if it continues, it's time to call D* for a replacement or to just add padding to my season passes as suggested by Duffinator.



Steve said:


> This might have happened because you had two shows scheduled to record in the next hour on both tuners, and neither of those tuners was the same as Heroes. Just a thought. /s


Thanks for the thought Steve, but "Heroes" was the last thing I had scheduled.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Start and stop times are dictated by the Guide Data sent to the unit.
> The Clock Sync comes from the SAT's transponder clock (IIRC)
> 
> If you are referring to Heroe's last night... there was a fairly last minute guide data update, to extend the recording time... However on 0x145 on the HR20, it has a bug that doesn't not process an guide data update for time extension properly (it has been fixed in the current testing versions).


Just found this response to a question on another thread by someone else who had the same problem I did. It answers my question; 0x146 on the HR20-100 must have the same bug.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Nov 3, 2006)

I came home this evening, and found the HR20-100 on, but unresponsive to any front panel commands or the remote. No video output. This is the first hang since the last national update.

I did a normal RBR, and the reboot process stalled at "Step 1, Almost Done." Another RBR did the trick with a complete reboot in normal time.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

One of my HR20-100s has now given me this "Please Wait" message with the moving cyclone thing on simple channel changing twice now that has required a RBR to fix each time. It lasts anywhere from 10-30 seconds on every channel change.

I found 2 other posts on the same problem - Don't know if it is endemic to the HR20-100 or also exists on the HR20-700: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=896739&postcount=12
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=912229&postcount=1

The first time it happened, it could have been an anomaly. Now that it has happened twice for me, and has required a RBR to fix each time, it appears to be a bug, especially since there are other reports of the same issue.


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm almost afraid to say it for fear of invoking some strange twist of Karma, but what the hell...

I am as close to completely satisfied with my -100 as I believe it's possible for me to be. Call it a function of going from an R15 to an HR20, and therefore having low expectations (because quite frankly, the R15 was a POS)... but I really don't know exactly what else I could ask for out of this unit except for potentially quicker channel changes. The unit responds to commands quickly, all HDMI functionality is fine, my unit very rarely locks up... and with the IAMANEDGECUTTER functions (THANK YOU!!!!!), some of the inconveniences have been corrected.

Nice job, Earl...


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I have been getting video breakups and audio droputs with OTA recordings on the 100 with 146. Signal Strength is 100.


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

My HR20-100 has been trouble free since the install a couple of weeks ago. No RBR, Caller ID has worked fine, overall I am very happy with it. 

The only problem I have is the poor trick play function. Nearly everytime I SLIP forward the first press takes me backward. The FF and REW are so poor I don't even use them. I'm pretty confident that will be solved soon enough. 

I do agree that the current features, and the features promised in the manual but still missing, should be fixed before adding new ones.


----------



## petej88 (May 1, 2007)

I'm a new DTV customer as of six days ago, Apr 29. This is so much better than my Comcast dvr and remote that I'm almost giddy. As soon as the dvr was powered up it did the 146 download.


----------



## lambo881 (May 4, 2007)

Update downloaded almost immediately after setup of new DVR. Seeing some artifacts at top of screen on SD channels (may be due to resolution fixed at 720P), not a problem on HD channels. Sound drops out when changing channels (DD is set to on), always when moving from HD locals to other HD channels and sometimes when changing between SD and HD channels. Turning the audio receiver off and back on again fixes problem, but it's annoying.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

stroh said:


> The only problem I have on my HR20-100 is the poor trick play function. Nearly everytime I SLIP forward the first press takes me backward.


My HR20-700's have been doing this since recently also. I kept thinking did I hit the wrong button? :slowgrin: No way! 
Also jump back is going about 30 seconds instead of 7 sometimes.


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

petej88 said:


> I'm a new DTV customer as of six days ago, Apr 29. This is so much better than my Comcast dvr and remote that I'm almost giddy. As soon as the dvr was powered up it did the 146 download.


You got that right. That Comcast box stinks.


----------



## ericlhyman (Jul 11, 2003)

Are the HR20-700 and HR20-100 now caught up on software capabilities or is the newer model still behind?


----------



## mhyne (Nov 25, 2006)

I upgraded to this new CE release over the weekend and since then I have been having audio dropouts of a couple of secs every 10 mins or so. This is on SAT channels (I cannot get OTA here).

If I skip back 6 secs (using the jump back button) the audio is fine. Recordings are also fine.

I never had this problem on the public release. Can someone tell me how to go back to the public release ?

Matt


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

What is CE?


----------



## jpelam (Oct 25, 2006)

Duffycoug said:


> What is CE?


Cutting Edge


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

mhyne said:


> Can someone tell me how to go back to the public release ?


I believe if you force an update outside of the CE release window it will download and reinstall the latest national release.

Michael


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

stroh said:


> I believe if you force an update outside of the CE release window it will download and reinstall the latest national release.
> 
> Michael


I'm lost....who gets the CE release and who gets the public release? How do I check to see which I have?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

> I'm lost....who gets the CE release and who gets the public release? How do I check to see which I have?


If you hold down the INFO button for 3 seconds the info screen will pop up. It will tell you what software version you have. Right now the -100 model has 0x146 and the -700 model has 0x145. Everyone gets the national release software updates. To get the CE update you have to force a download during the CE window. If you do a search for CE you will find all the information about.


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> If you hold down the INFO button for 3 seconds the info screen will pop up. It will tell you what software version you have. Right now the -100 model has 0x146 and the -700 model has 0x145. Everyone gets the national release software updates. To get the CE update you have to force a download during the CE window. If you do a search for CE you will find all the information about.


What are the differences between that and what I have now.....0x146 ( I have an HR20-100)?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Duffycoug said:


> What are the differences between that and what I have now.....0x146 ( I have an HR20-100)?


Right now the CE that is out is only for the -700 model. I am not sure when the next CE will be out for the -100. You have the newest software for that unit.


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

This weekend I had my first blank recording and was none to happy.  

I attempted to record 48 Hours (Mystery?) on Saturday evening and when we tried to watch it last night the entire recording was a black screen with sound (how convenient...thanks DirecTV).

It was on the local Houston channel 11 (CBS) MPEG4 local that comes over the satellite. I have an HR20-100. I would have recorded 11-1 OTA, but the HR-20's tuner does not catch 11-1 very well and is prone to constant dropouts, even with 95-100% signal. I usually use the OTA channels besides CBS because the trickplay functions on MPEG4 material are atrocious.

We have parental locks on which may or may not contribute to this problem, but it hasn't before.

IMO, the recording and playing back of MPEG4 video is a MAJOR problem on this unit and really, is not acceptable. :nono2:


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

For blank recordings I can usually FF or SLIP ahead a bit, or restart it and then it will usually start playing. Once it starts then REW to the begining and it will work like a normal recording.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

I received an HR20-100 last Saturday and tonight when I turn the TV on I just get a green screen and no audio. I restarted the H20 but that didn't help any. I then unplugged the HDMI cable from the TV and plugged it back in and everything was normal again. If I turn the TV off and back on again and leave the receiver on the picture is back to just green and no audio. I have to unplug and plug in again the HDMI cable to get it to work correctly. I never had this issue with my HD Tivo. Is there something wrong with the HR20 or my TV? I'm using a HP HDTV.


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

stroh said:
 

> For blank recordings I can usually FF or SLIP ahead a bit, or restart it and then it will usually start playing. Once it starts then REW to the begining and it will work like a normal recording.


Thanks for the suggestion stroh, but I tried everything for about 5 minutes with no luck.

This morning my box was on with all the lights on (even the eye which I turn off)and I KNOW I turned it off last night. We didn't lose power.

This thing is really starting to act strange.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Just got the HR20-100 installed today (I already have an HR20-700).

Everything seems to be working OK so far. Caller ID ok. MPEG4 locals look real good.

The only thing I've noticed is a "tilt" in graphics...such as the info banner. It is lower on the right than on the left. Doesn't appear to affect the actual picture however. Is this a known "bug"? I'm using Native Off outputting 1080i via component to a Mitsubishi RPTV. The HR10 this replaced had no such issue.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

My problem was a loose HDMI cable. Once I plugged the cable in all the way the picture and sound was perfect again!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> Just got the HR20-100 installed today (I already have an HR20-700).
> 
> Everything seems to be working OK so far. Caller ID ok. MPEG4 locals look real good.
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is a "tilt" in graphics...such as the info banner. It is lower on the right than on the left. Doesn't appear to affect the actual picture however. Is this a known "bug"? I'm using Native Off outputting 1080i via component to a Mitsubishi RPTV. The HR10 this replaced had no such issue.


Odd it didn't happen with the HR10. Tilt definitely sounds like a CRT problem. My old Mitsu 36" CRT had a hard switch that changed magnetic polarity to compensate for room placement in relation to magnetic North. They did this because the set was not lead shielded to keep weight down. It caused the picture to tilt if not set correctly. I assume your Mitsu is a CRT rear projector? If so, you might want to check for a switch like that, or perhaps some kind of auto alignment function. And if you haven't already, you might also want to ensure the component plugs are in real tight. You never know. /s


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> Odd it didn't happen with the HR10. Tilt definitely sounds like a CRT problem. My old Mitsu 36" CRT had a hard switch that changed magnetic polarity to compensate for room placement in relation to magnetic North. They did this because the set was not lead shielded to keep weight down. It caused the picture to tilt if not set correctly. I assume your Mitsu is a CRT rear projector? If so, you might want to check for a switch like that, or perhaps some kind of auto alignment function. And if you haven't already, you might also want to ensure the component plugs are in real tight. You never know. /s


I've had the Mitsu for 5 years (yes, it is an RPTV) and there isn't any switch like that.

The tilt doesn't affect the picture itself, just the info banner. I've read about the problems with Native Off cutting off the bottom of the grid, and I see that. This involves the right side of the banner being about an inch lower than the left.

I guess this isn't a common problem then. Must just be the unit I have.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

atdauph said:


> It was on the local Houston channel 11 (CBS) MPEG4 local that comes over the satellite. I have an HR20-100. I would have recorded 11-1 OTA, but the HR-20's tuner does not catch 11-1 very well and is prone to constant dropouts, even with 95-100% signal. I usually use the OTA channels besides CBS because the trickplay functions on MPEG4 material are atrocious.
> 
> We have parental locks on which may or may not contribute to this problem, but it hasn't before.
> 
> IMO, the recording and playing back of MPEG4 video is a MAJOR problem on this unit and really, is not acceptable. :nono2:


Same here regarding channel 11-1 in Houston. My new HR20-100 replaced H20-600 which also would experience occasional dropouts on 11-1, as you say, even with 95-100% signal, but was watchable. The HR20-100 is unwatchable on 11-1.
Other major Houston OTA channels are OK.
So far, trickplay seems to be OK, but haven't recorded MPEG4 yet, just sat HD channels.


----------



## Aquos (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm having a weird issue with my HR20-100. I noticed recently that it's no longer sending 1080i to my TV. This was working fine. I went into the menu to configure 1080i, my tv displays the port at 1080i and the HR20 asks me to confirm the setting by pressing the info button. As soon as I press the info button, the HR20 front panel shows it change from 1080i back to 480p. My tv shows that input change from 1080i back to 480p. This happens over HDMI and component connections. I tried hooking up a laptop with HDMI to the same port. I sent 1080p to the tv and it worked fine.

Does anyone have any ideas? Should I assume that I need to replace the HR20?


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

aquos: try using the Format button to cycle thru the resolutions; it may just be going back to 480p since that was the "original" resolution.

Outstanding issues I've experienced:

Bugs:
- 30 sec slip forward goes backwards, usually just the first time during a given recording.
- jump back goes back 30 sec instead of 6
- pinky (alpha masking on ff/rw icons incorrect; also noticable on some channel logos, notably Cartoon Network)
- pushing skip back a bunch sometimes seems to jump back to the beginning of the recording; don't know how much of this is operator error though.
- Viiv: connection drops after 3-4 songs; also, long delays between songs
- Viiv: extremely flaky photo support; don't know how much of this is TVersity's fault
- Viiv: after the server connection dropped, lost audio; I managed to get the audio back, but I'm not sure what I did and most people would probably have just RBR'd.
- one blank recording; the interesting bit here is that while I had 2 other recordings going at the same time, they were both OTA and the failed recording was an SD recording (OTA 1: Heroes; OTA 2: 24; failed recording: The Colbert Report).

Usability:
- Extremely sluggish performance changing channels, navigating UI, scrolling through guide (even with IAMANEDGECUTTER).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gblues said:


> - pushing skip back a bunch sometimes seems to jump back to the beginning of the recording; don't know how much of this is operator error though.


Assume by skip back you mean the Replay button. If not, ignore the rest of this post.  Pushing and holding Replay is supposed to jump you back to the beginning of the recording, so it's possible you are clicking it so fast the HR20 thinks it's a "push and hold." Similarly, pushing and holding the 30-second skip button is supposed to jump you to the end of the recording. /s


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Steve said:


> Assume by skip back you mean the Replay button. If not, ignore the rest of this post.  Pushing and holding Replay is supposed to jump you back to the beginning of the recording, so it's possible you are clicking it so fast the HR20 thinks it's a "push and hold." Similarly, pushing and holding the 30-second skip button is supposed to jump you to the end of the recording. /s


I thought that it was the REW and FF buttons that jumped back and forward?


----------



## bubbers44 (Jan 23, 2007)

I just got the HR20 100 yesterday and everything is working perfectly except caller ID which isn't important to me. I was very impressed with the ota reception. The Miami antennas are almost 60 miles from here and for the first time in a year I receive all the HD stations when the HR10-250 and my new TV couldn't. PQ is excellent. I noticed when the installer was changing channels it took a long time but after downloading the new software it is now acceptable. My high gain antennas are in the attic with a high gain amp so didn't expect to get the two VHF low power stations. I can't really see any difference in PQ between ota and the HD satellite feeds. Even SD programming makes the old satellite SD feeds unwatchable now compared to the HD ones.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Caller Id works normally.

I have set up attached my HR20 to the network and I am using TVersity to lay music. When I play music, caller ID does not work.

In addition the resolution for photos is not good at all. For this feautre to be useful HD quality photo images should be shown.


----------



## Aquos (Apr 3, 2007)

gblues said:


> aquos: try using the Format button to cycle thru the resolutions; it may just be going back to 480p since that was the "original" resolution.


Thanks gblues! That did the trick.


----------

